
How Zoom Won the Market? - florianmari
https://twitter.com/natsandman/status/1281608476641210368
======
billconan
> Unlike most companies at the time, Zoom chose to build their own version of
> H.264 SVC (scalable video coding) and invested heavily in intelligently
> routing video

I'm sure one can optimize h264 , but is building one's own video codec a good
business decision? because nowadays, videos are encoded and decoded by
hardware. building a new codec will lose the chance of using the hardware
encoder.

